# Built 2420x1220x950 about (8x4x3) enclosure



## Magnus Boden (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello,

Seen some questions about cheap enclosures so I will post some pictures of the one I built recently.

I am not a native english speaker so some terms will probably be incorrect.

Bottom is a osb board with dimensions 2420x1220mm about 8x4 feet.
It is sitting on top of some 2x3" studs. The studs have 6 dual wheels so I can move the enclosure around while vacuming and stuff.

The walls and top are made from MDF boards with support of 28x70mm about (1x3") studs.

In the front I have sliding plexiglas windows. Also the top has plexiglas windows with handles so I can lift them off easily.

Ventilation is a 375x85 about (15x3.3") in the bottom left wall and two of those on the top to the right.

The most expensive part of the cage is the plexiglas windows which cost about 2000SEK about $220.
I estimate the rest of the materials to be about the same.

Inside is painted black, outside will be painted white.

Waterproofing the bottom is by a pond cloth (Not sure if that is the right word) but it is used for building outside ponds in the backyard. It cost next to nothing about $12 to cover the whole floor.

Estimated time to build it was about 24 to 32 hours.

Also I mounted a camera inside and use zoneminder (a linux cctv software) with motion tracking so I can watch my tegu when I am not home.

Best Regards
Magnus


----------



## sr3052 (Jul 16, 2016)

Magnus Boden said:


> Hello,
> 
> Seen some questions about cheap enclosures so I will post some pictures of the one I built recently.
> 
> ...


Awesome enclosure


----------



## Magnus Boden (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Jul 26, 2016)

This is BEAUTIFUL. I cant believe more havent seen this.
Seriously, amazing job my friend


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 26, 2016)

One lucky tegu!!!


----------



## Magnus Boden (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for all the awesome comments.


----------

